# JB-aokp_otter_unofficial_Oct-17-12.zip



## scubadive.ri (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry ahead of time, I am a noob and have been searching the forum.

I installed the kindle fire utility 0.9.6 yesterday then installed Fire Fire FIRE and TWRP.

I backed up the stock rom and installed JB-aokp_otter_unofficial_Oct-17-12.zip and gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip

Jelly Bean was working perfectly, and then goomanager automatically downloaded JB-aokp_otter_unofficial_Oct-22-12.zip and gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

I went through and flashed the new ROMs

I can't find a SOUND slider to adjust the volume anywhere. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## danny19901 (Jan 26, 2012)

Volume slider should be in settings app then sound for quick access slide the status bar up there might be a volume option on status bar

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

